# Debian und Teamspeak



## dab387 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo 
Kleine Frage und zwar geht es um Teamspeak hab da ein Problem 

Teamspeak hat sich Problemlos auf meinem Server instalieren lassen zumindes das Server Programm doch nun brauche ich ja noch Teamspeak selbst auf dem Server nur dies ist eine Bin datei und lässt sich nicht instalieren und ich weiß im moment nicht weiter mfg


----------



## PAUI (23. Juli 2012)

hast du auch teamspeak für linux runtergeladen?
ich habe selber einen root Server mit nem Teamspeak drauf.

weil beim Linux Teamspeak 3 server gibt es keine .bin dateien.


----------



## Timsu (23. Juli 2012)

Du willst also den Client installieren?
probier mal

```
sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
```


----------



## dab387 (23. Juli 2012)

hmmm moment also zur erklärung das mit dem client ist korekt der server selber ist ja instaliert über die befehlsebene ja leider nicht anders machbar mir geht es um den client geht des auch nur über befehlebene oder mach ich was falsch er läd ja gut 30mb runter ist auch das richtige für linux x86 aber beim instalieren ist es eine bin datei die er mir nicht aufmacht oder aufmachen kann 
sorry beschäftige mich noch nicht lange mit server habe erst damit angefangen 
dachte der client ist so änlich wie auf windoof gemacht oder kann ich mich über meinen anderen rechner darauf einloggen geht ja auch um die id was er ausspuckt die ich erst vor erstbenutzung eingeben muß


----------



## Timsu (23. Juli 2012)

dab387 schrieb:


> hmmm moment also zur erklärung das mit dem client ist korekt der server selber ist ja instaliert über die befehlsebene ja leider nicht anders machbar mir geht es um den client geht des auch nur über befehlebene oder mach ich was falsch er läd ja gut 30mb runter ist auch das richtige für linux x86 aber beim instalieren ist es eine bin datei die er mir nicht aufmacht oder aufmachen kann
> sorry beschäftige mich noch nicht lange mit server habe erst damit angefangen
> dachte der client ist so änlich wie auf windoof gemacht oder kann ich mich über meinen anderen rechner darauf einloggen geht ja auch um die id was er ausspuckt die ich erst vor erstbenutzung eingeben muß


 
..
Ich habe kein Wort von deinem geschriebenen Verstanden.
Schreibe dass bitte nochmal ordentlich mit Satzzeichen und logischem Satzbau


----------



## dab387 (23. Juli 2012)

lol ok hab da immer a weng hektik drinn


----------



## dab387 (23. Juli 2012)

Also habe mir Teamspeak Server für Linux Instaliert und funktioniert auch soweit nun müsste ich noch den Client Instalieren aber die Datei was ich bekomme ist eine Bin Datei und für mich nicht Instalierbar oder mache ich etwas falsch. Desweiteren stellt sich für mich die Frage ob ich das evtl. nicht sogar über meinen anderen Rechner angehen kann da ich ja noch diesen Code Eingeben muss bei erstbenutzung


----------



## Timsu (23. Juli 2012)

Du musst wenn du den client installieren willst doch nur im terminal den Befehl eingeben den ich oben genannt habe?
Das mit dem Code klappt eig. auch über einen anderen Computer.


----------



## dab387 (23. Juli 2012)

ah das mit den anderen pc find ich schon mal besser da ich eigentlich neu bin auf dem Gebiet und war schon recht schwer mit der server instalation nur wie funktioniert das da


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Juli 2012)

Die Bin-Datei von Teamspeak ist ein selbst-entpackendes Archiv. Wenn man es (z.B. mit „chmod +x $Dateiname“) ausführbar macht, kann man es (z.B. mit „./$Dateiname” im Verzeichnis, in dem die Datei liegt) ausführen. Debian selbst liefert afaik (per „apt-get“) immer noch Teamspeak 2 aus, das wäre also keine Alternative.


----------



## PAUI (2. August 2012)

also über apt-get würde ich keinen Teamspeak client bzw. server installieren suche am besten direkt auf der ts3 homepage die dateien mache ich auch immer.

ich hab das schon verstanden was du willst, du hast auf deinem Linux Server einen TS3 Server installiert und willst jetzt per TS3 Client drauf Connecten und quatschen, aber es geht nicht weil es eine bin datei ist. welche endung hat die Datei?

oder willst du im Linux da drauf connecten? dafür brauchst du ne grafische oberfläche wie Gnome.

EDIT: wenn es eine sh datei ist | entweder "sh Dateiname.sh" oder "./Dateiname.sh"


----------



## MiToKo (2. August 2012)

Eventuell hilft dir dieser Eintrag weiter :TeamSpeak 3
Ist zwar für Ubuntu, aber die Befehle sehen so aus, als sollte das auch bei Debian klappen, zumindest der erste Teil.
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3


----------

